# BIOS Maker Aims to Retake the PC



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

BIOS Maker Aims to Retake the PC (2 web pages).

*Phoenix Technologies is pushing its pint-size OS as a complement to Windows.*

-- Tom


----------

